

Code ricing - has207
http://has207.wordpress.com/2013/03/30/code-ricing/

======
dalke
Your pejorative, based on a cultural stereotype, detracts from the point you
want to make. You'll end up spending more time justifying your use of that
pejorative than persuading others to not focus on needless and worthless
optimizations.

It also confuses people like me who thought it would be something more
interesting, like making an allusion to a potato ricer, or some wordplay
related to Rice coding.

~~~
has207
Good point, I didn't realize that people that put racing stripes on their cars
to make them go fast were a protected group. Back to the lab on this one..

~~~
dalke
As you apparently haven't done any research, you might start with the relevant
Wikipedia article. It starts "Rice burner is a pejorative describing Japanese-
made—or by extension, Asian-made—motorcycles and automobiles. The term is
often defined as offensive or racist stereotyping."

In your continued research, please examine the full etymology of the term
rather than your most proximate use and address how "rice" became part of the
pejorative.

Bear in mind also that the practice of putting stripes on a car to give the
appearance of speed is 40+ years old. They are called "go-faster stripes", and
the practice is applied to a much wider range of people than your example.
Most of the people who follow the practice are not "ricers", so your
definition here is necessarily incomplete, and I would say negligently so,
though apparently due to ignorance and not malice.

To highlight some of the history, consider a 1968 usage: "A Show surprise was
the hotted up Rapier H120, breathed on by Holbay, jazzed up with Epilogue
Earls Court Yankee-style go-faster stripes along its flanks" or the a 1989
book on the 25 years of the Mustang: "There were no significant changes from
1976 through 1978, only a selection of dress-up kits, go-faster stripes, and
big, bad snakes splattered across hoods." The term even entered more
widespread use. Quoting from "The limits of administration" (1976), "British
Rail and the Canadian Post Office have responded to criticisms of delay and
inefficiency by adopting 'go-faster' stripes as their motifs."

